

How to Make Money Online - webmat
http://macournoyer.com/blog/2010/06/03/make-money/

======
silkodyssey
_How could you expect anyone to pay for your product if you don’t do it
yourself._

I find this particularly insightful. I think we tend to project our own
perspectives onto other people and if someone personally doesn't pay for
software it's difficult to believe that anyone would.

This is my principal challenge as I attempt to transition into an
entrepreneur. I hate spending money and it's probably affecting the quality of
the work I produce. I often opt to produce my own designs when I would
probably be better off outsourcing that on something like 99 designs.

Old habits die hard but I am working on getting over it and articles like this
one help a great deal.

~~~
macournoyer_
What I did at first is I bought stuff from competitors or similar products. It
was easier for me since I considered it market research in my head :) But now
of course it's a lot easier to spent the money I've made online on other
products. I feel like I give back when I do so. This is all just a story you
tell yourself.

------
webmat
Point #4 of "Don't undersell yourself" reminds me of Cialdini's Commitment and
Consistency principle (in Influence, the Psychology of Persuation).
Insightful.

------
madmaze
Very Interesting "Niche Markets is Where it’s At!" -- this is very important
but unreadable font =P

------
amadiver
Seems a bit fluffy/spammy for HN.

~~~
zackattack
I disagree. However, I wish he had more to say about how to pick your market.

------
autarch
I just can't take an article seriously when it has "Get your credit card and
start paying for those softwares" and "I think convincing someone to give your
their hard-earned dollars is a valorizing".

Maybe step one is learning to write?

~~~
jat850
Or consider that he's from Montreal, Quebec, Canada, which means there is an
odds-on chance his first language is actually French instead of English.

